# Proud mama!



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Very proud of our little Jolene, who just passed her Canine Good Citizen test this afternoon!
I actually wasn’t planning to do it until she was closer to a year and a half, but our local SPCA was offering a class, so I figured it would be good practice. She was being such a little teenager this morning that I almost didn’t go to the test, because I thought there was no way she would pass. But she pulled it together and did great! The obedience portion has always been her strong suit, and the evaluator said she should have gotten extra points because she did it all so well. So proud of my little Jo, and I think she’s pretty proud of herself too!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh she has grown into such a gorgeous and stunning little lady!! Congrats on passing!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

NotAMuggle said:


> Oh she has grown into such a gorgeous and stunning little lady!! Congrats on passing!


Thank you! We think we’ll keep her 😂


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Johanna (11 mo ago)

Congratulations!! How old is she now? She's a real cutie and looks so happy and proud.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats to you both! Smart and pretty little girl.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Congratulations to Jolene and Mom. She looks very proud, happy and so beautiful.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats! Jolene is adorable!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Congratulations!! How old is she now? She's a real cutie and looks so happy and proud.


She turns 1 on the 20th! VERY much a teenager right now 😂


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Such a pretty little girl! 💗


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow talent AND beauty!


----------



## Peggy F. (Oct 26, 2021)

Congrats! And so good at posing for pictures too. Well done, lovely Jolene!!


----------



## Mark Rosen (May 8, 2021)

My how she has grown! Congratulations!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

She is definitely a smart cookie, but her common sense leaves something to be desired…. Currently napping between the wheels of my rolling office chair, while I’m in it. 😂


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

Looking at your prior photo of Jolene and passing her CGC test...can you provide me a link to the harness she is wearing?


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

HavaneseMe said:


> Looking at your prior photo of Jolene and passing her CGC test...can you provide me a link to the harness she is wearing?


Yes, I LOVE this harness and was so happy when she started to (barely) fit into size XS— she’s a very petite 8 lbs. We have it for our older dog too, and I think got the rec from other here. It’s great because it’s a front clip but doesn’t restrict shoulder movement at all. There’s a back clip too, which her dog walker uses at the beach when dragging a long line. 









Amazon.com : Blue-9 Buckle-Neck Balance Harness, Fully Customizable Fit No-Pull Harness, Ideal for Dog Training and Obedience, Made in The USA, Blue, X-Small : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Blue-9 Buckle-Neck Balance Harness, Fully Customizable Fit No-Pull Harness, Ideal for Dog Training and Obedience, Made in The USA, Blue, X-Small : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

LWalks said:


> Yes, I LOVE this harness and was so happy when she started to (barely) fit into size XS— she’s a very petite 8 lbs. We have it for our older dog too, and I think got the rec from other here. It’s great because it’s a front clip but doesn’t restrict shoulder movement at all. There’s a back clip too, which her dog walker uses at the beach when dragging a long line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. This and the PetSafe 3-in-1 harnesses are on my short list. I like the front attachment (no tracheal involvement) and they don't fall across the upper "arm" of the dog restricting movement.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

HavaneseMe said:


> Thank you. This and the PetSafe 3-in-1 harnesses are on my short list. I like the front attachment (no tracheal involvement) and they don't fall across the upper "arm" of the dog restricting movement.


So for Jo, the pet safe 3-in-1 did sort of restrict her shoulder movement… not terrible, but definitely more than this one because it goes flat across the chest. May depend on the dog though.


----------



## HavaneseMe (9 mo ago)

LWalks said:


> So for Jo, the pet safe 3-in-1 did sort of restrict her shoulder movement… not terrible, but definitely more than this one because it goes flat across the chest. May depend on the dog though.


Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> So for Jo, the pet safe 3-in-1 did sort of restrict her shoulder movement… not terrible, but definitely more than this one because it goes flat across the chest. May depend on the dog though.



The Petsafe 3-in-1, if it fits properly, should not go across the chest at all... it should encircle the neck, encircle the rib cage, and have a single straight strap connecting those two circles, on the back and on the belly. The construction is almost identical to the Blue-9, except that, according to MPM, I believe the top strap differs in length, which made it fit her Yorkie better.

But I SUSPECT that may have been too big for JoJo when you tried it. Because in its absolute MOST snugged in position, it JUST fits Pixel, who is 9 1/2 lbs. The XS fits ALL my dogs, from Pixel with the straps at their smallest, to Kodi (17 lbs), with the straps let all the way out. And there is no smaller size. So this harness really isn't useful for the smallest Havs


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

LWalks said:


> Very proud of our little Jolene, who just passed her Canine Good Citizen test this afternoon!
> I actually wasn’t planning to do it until she was closer to a year and a half, but our local SPCA was offering a class, so I figured it would be good practice. She was being such a little teenager this morning that I almost didn’t go to the test, because I thought there was no way she would pass. But she pulled it together and did great! The obedience portion has always been her strong suit, and the evaluator said she should have gotten extra points because she did it all so well. So proud of my little Jo, and I think she’s pretty proud of herself too!
> 
> View attachment 178008
> ...


Congrats! The perfect combination of both beauty and brains 🥰


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> The Petsafe 3-in-1, if it fits properly, should not go across the chest at all... it should encircle the neck, encircle the rib cage, and have a single straight strap connecting those two circles, on the back and on the belly. The construction is almost identical to the Blue-9, except that, according to MPM, I believe the top strap differs in length, which made it fit her Yorkie better.
> 
> But I SUSPECT that may have been too big for JoJo when you tried it. Because in its absolute MOST snugged in position, it JUST fits Pixel, who is 9 1/2 lbs. The XS fits ALL my dogs, from Pixel with the straps at their smallest, to Kodi (17 lbs), with the straps let all the way out. And there is no smaller size. So this harness really isn't useful for the smallest Havs


Ah this explains it— it wasn’t the 3-in-1, it was the pet safe ‘easy walk’, because that was the one they had in smaller sizes. And that one has a strap across the chest. I was worried she’d never get big enough for the blue 9 but was relieved when it finally worked with a couple of the straps on the shortest settings. Charlie wears a size S in the Blue 9, and he’s about 17 lbs. The XS might work at its longest though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, the Easywalk is very shoulder-restrictive, and I would not recommend it for any dog!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

HavaneseMe said:


> Thank you. This and the PetSafe 3-in-1 harnesses are on my short list. I like the front attachment (no tracheal involvement) and they don't fall across the upper "arm" of the dog restricting movement.


I found a very simple one that I like for Perry. I've tried the petsafe (see below) but like this one. 



Amazon.com



The first two pictures are the gogo one - I checked with Perry's ortho vet and she was happy with where it hit him on the shoulder (with his leg issues I didn't want to add shoulder restrictions into it). And I am relatively happy with where it hits him on the chest/ throat. I also like how light it is - the xsmall comes in 3/8" so it really light on him. They're not as available on amazon as they used to be - but I got them from a company recommended by gogo itself (Home - Dig It Pet) They have multiple length / width leashes in matching colors a well . Needless to say Perry has a few colors in his collection . the negative is that the xsmall is the smallest, and Perry, at 11 pounds, wears it adjusted to about 1/2 way, so it would fit a smaller dog but not really a puppy.

The 3rd picture is him in the petsafe. In addition to it not fitting right (it looks fine when there's not a leash attached, but with the leash I found the clip being at the rib end of the harness made the harness itself move around too much - so I think it depends a lot on the build of the specific dog.


























krandall said:


> The Petsafe 3-in-1, if it fits properly, should not go across the chest at all... it should encircle the neck, encircle the rib cage, and have a single straight strap connecting those two circles, on the back and on the belly. The construction is almost identical to the Blue-9, except that, according to MPM, I believe the top strap differs in length, which made it fit her Yorkie better.
> 
> But I SUSPECT that may have been too big for JoJo when you tried it. Because in its absolute MOST snugged in position, it JUST fits Pixel, who is 9 1/2 lbs. The XS fits ALL my dogs, from Pixel with the straps at their smallest, to Kodi (17 lbs), with the straps let all the way out. And there is no smaller size. So this harness really isn't useful for the smallest Havs


I got (and had high hopes) for the petsafe 3-in-1 but even though Perry is probably somewhere between Pixel and Panda in size, I just couldn't get it to fit Perry right, some of the straps at the tightest side weren't tight enough and I couldn't get it to fit right.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I got (and had high hopes) for the petsafe 3-in-1 but even though Perry is probably somewhere between Pixel and Panda in size, I just couldn't get it to fit Perry right, some of the straps at the tightest side weren't tight enough and I couldn't get it to fit right.


I think that was why MOM ended up with the Blue 9 for her Yorkie. The proportions of the Petsafe 3 in 1 were just not right for him.

The other advantage of tour harness, if you do not need the no-pull feature, is how easy it is to get on and off. The 3 in 1 and Blue 9 aren’t HARD, but you need to learn how to use them.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> I think that was why MOM ended up with the Blue 9 for her Yorkie. The proportions of the Petsafe 3 in 1 were just not right for him.
> 
> The other advantage of tour harness, if you do not need the no-pull feature, is how easy it is to get on and off. The 3 in 1 and Blue 9 aren’t HARD, but you need to learn how to use them.


Pretty sure it took my husband at least a month to figure out the Blue 9 😂


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think that was why MOM ended up with the Blue 9 for her Yorkie. The proportions of the Petsafe 3 in 1 were just not right for him.
> 
> The other advantage of tour harness, if you do not need the no-pull feature, is how easy it is to get on and off. The 3 in 1 and Blue 9 aren’t HARD, but you need to learn how to use them.


Yes that is true. Although my yorkie and Mia are the same weight, they are built totally different. The Blue 9 worked better for the yorkie. The 3 in 1 and Blue 9 both work for Mia. I believe Mando's Mommy also found that the Blue 9 worked better for Mando than the 3 in 1. I am now using a harness by the Trendy Whippet for the yorkie since I am trying to avoid shoulder buckles as he has a lipoma there. However, the Trendy Whippet does not work well for Mia. It is hard to pull it over her giant ears!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> Pretty sure it took my husband at least a month to figure out the Blue 9 😂


Sounds right! LOL!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

The Blue 9 works great for Toffee. We tried 2 different mesh harnesses when he was a puppy, both resulted in matting where there was movement (arms and chest). He’s 15.5 months now (7.2 kilos) and the smallest size Blue 9 fits a treat and should last as I don’t expect his weight to change now. It’s taken lots of stop, sit, walk on, to get him to walk beside me without pulling but we got there 😁


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Toffee170221 said:


> The Blue 9 works great for Toffee. We tried 2 different mesh harnesses when he was a puppy, both resulted in matting where there was movement (arms and chest). He’s 15.5 months now (7.2 kilos) and the smallest size Blue 9 fits a treat and should last as I don’t expect his weight to change now. It’s taken lots of stop, sit, walk on, to get him to walk beside me without pulling but we got there 😁


Yes, the mesh harnesses are great for tiny puppies that are mostly still at the "carry around" stage, but they really aren't meant for training, and they are hell on fluffy Havanese coats once they start to grow!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

LWalks said:


> She is definitely a smart cookie, but her common sense leaves something to be desired…. Currently napping between the wheels of my rolling office chair, while I’m in it. 😂


I have a feeling she thinks she’s being very smart - she’ll know the second you move, and she’d roll her eyes at the idea of her hair getting caught in the wheels because of her youthful invincibility complex.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

LWalks said:


> Pretty sure it took my husband at least a month to figure out the Blue 9 😂


For the petsafe I kept it hooked even off so it was easier to put on . When my sister got a puppy I lent it to her and she had a hard time figuring out how to put it on


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> For the petsafe I kept it hooked even off so it was easier to put on . When my sister got a puppy I lent it to her and she had a hard time figuring out how to put it on


Yes that’s the only way to learn! The blue 9 also has the strap along the back as a different color, which helps somewhat


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

What a good girl! Congratulations!

💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

LWalks said:


> Very proud of our little Jolene, who just passed her Canine Good Citizen test this afternoon!
> I actually wasn’t planning to do it until she was closer to a year and a half, but our local SPCA was offering a class, so I figured it would be good practice. She was being such a little teenager this morning that I almost didn’t go to the test, because I thought there was no way she would pass. But she pulled it together and did great! The obedience portion has always been her strong suit, and the evaluator said she should have gotten extra points because she did it all so well. So proud of my little Jo, and I think she’s pretty proud of herself too!
> 
> View attachment 178008
> ...


She is such a cutie! WTG Girly!


----------

